# new archery range 20 stations 45 yards



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

did you here the news.strictly fishing and archery moved to shorewood ill. they expanded there archery department and they have a new range 20 stations up to 45 yards..he said they are going to have 3d contest in the winter and inddor 300-450 leagues and shoots with prizes..that is pretty nice i will post pictures soon


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

*new pics*

here are some pics of the new shop 
i heard tim wells will be here in december to do a shoot...


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

there having an open house thanksgiving weekend.they would be giving out prizes and discounts on fishing and archery equipment.
www.strictlyfishing.com


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

i just heard they are going to have tim wells from relentless pursuit on december 13-14..it will be a shoot and seminar...shoot the pro.


----------



## sirrobinhood (Jun 15, 2005)

BUMP...This is a nice range and shop guys. If your in the area...Stop by. Their staff will take care of you and the prices are great.


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

new


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

new pics


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Very good looking range


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

dont forget the open house this weekend fri sat and sun


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

*This Weekend*

Henry 
What's going on there this weekend????


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

here are some pics of this weekend with tim wells.this is tim pulling out the name of the winner of the dxt that they were drawing


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

this is the package they gave away


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

pics


----------



## Scalded_Dawg (May 19, 2006)

*Indoor Range Backstop...*

Henkiller,
What is that range backstop made of? It appears to be long strips of something. And how well does it stand up to league use (i.e. 30 - 60 arrows at the same spot)?

The shop I shoot for is looking for a more economical replacement to their current set-up.

The range looks great by the way! :teeth:
Thanks,


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Is this shop up north?.. whats the closest BIG city?

Chase


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

we are by shorewood ill.... joliet will be the bigest city near by and then chicago...i dont know what the back stop is made of.i just shoot there.


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

check out our big tournament
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=805960


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Unless me old eyes are playing tricks on me I would say the matts are old phone books, thats what I think seen it plenty of times (Phone books/yellow pages).


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

i dont know what your talking about yellow pages.the wall is made of foam.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

henkiller2333 said:


> check out our big tournament
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=805960


I talked to Scott today and preregistered, sounds like it's gonna be a good shoot.........:darkbeer:


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

that sounds good let me know when your going to shoot.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice Range!!

I'd say what ever that roll of material (in first couple picts) on the right side of backstop is probably what was used!

What ever it may be!


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

yeah that may be the stuff


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Henkiller,

Any way you could let us in on what material was used on the back stop? 

Inquiring minds want to know..


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

sorry ancient chinesse secret


----------

